# ترنيمة مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان مارى الاقصرية



## eng_shady (28 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة  بجد جميلة جدا  جدا بصوت بنت مالهاش حل
من اجمل الترانيم اللي انا سمعتها
انا من ساعة منزلتها مش مشغل ترانيم غيرها 
جاايلي اصلا صدفة ومش موجودة علي النت خالص
اسمعوها و قولولي رايكو​ 


:download:
                                     من   هنا

 البطل الروماني​
.


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك اخى الحبيب 
الترنيمة لمارى رومانى ( الاقصرية )
من شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان 
وعلى فكرة الشريط موجود على الانترنت وموجود عندى لو حبيت ارفعهولك 
*​


----------



## eng_shady (28 مارس 2009)

oasi no
انت فعلا مشرف عسل
انا كنت هموتو اعرف الترنيمة دي مين الي بيرنمها
صوتها جميل اوي اوي ماري  روماني
عموما ياريت ترفعلي الشريط لو تقدر
و ربنا يعوضك
و ابقي شيل الموشوع بقي ادام بتقول انن في حد رفعو كولو


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2009)

الشريط وجدته على المنتدى عندنا 
لينك الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابو اليوس (28 مارس 2009)

رائعة جدا تسلم ايديك


----------



## نادر نجيب (28 مارس 2009)

+مييييييييييرسى  { شادى - جوجو }  


ربنا  يعوض  تعب محبتكم 


وبركة  الشهيد  مارجرجس  تكون معاكم ومعانا


----------



## ابنه الملك (29 مارس 2009)

ميرسى خاااالص على الترنيمه والشريط ربنا يبارك حياتكو ا ويعوض تعب محبتكو الكبيره دى


----------



## eng_shady (29 مارس 2009)

ميرسي ليكو كولكو
oasi 
الف شكر ليك علي تعبك
انا نزلت الشريط
بس عموما الترنيمة دي جوتها عالية اوي  حجمها اصلن 12 ميجا
لكن الشريط ناك كولو 6 ميجا
و ميرسي مرة تانية


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى  جدا على الترنيمه _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## girgis2 (7 أبريل 2009)

*Thank you   *


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ..جزيلا"


----------



## eng_shady (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسي لردودكو الحلوة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكو


----------



## hany manserm (21 أكتوبر 2009)

-----_---------------------------------------------------------------------------

ربنا يبارك تعبك اخى الحبي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ب 
الترنيمة لمارى رومانى ( الاقصرية )
من شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان 
وعلى فكرة الشريط موجود على الانترنت وموجود عندى لو حبيت ارفعهولك _


----------

